# My gerbil died and might lose the brother



## Roxyb937 (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi our 2 year old gerbil has passed away tonight he was fine this morning then when i went to check them before bed i tapped the cage and noticed there was no movement in their little coconut bed... i got them out i thought both were dead but when i took out one i noticed the one at the back moving a little. But he wont open his eyes he wont come out the coconut im really worried we are going to lose him too. He is tame but i dont want to go prodding and poking and getting him out if its going to stress him out ive put food in the coconut with him but he just isnt interested its totally out of character they are so lively is it normal for them to be like this when they lose their companion. i want to help him but i dont want to stress him out. they were perfectly healthy today jumping up the cage, running around drinking eating digging they didnt seem ill they aren't underweight. I was just shocked hes died in his sleep and i feel il wake up tomorrow and the other brother will be dead. i think if i took him our the cage to go vets it would kill him from the stress so im lost what to do


----------



## Roxyb937 (Nov 2, 2016)

Nevermind.. he passed away this morning when i woke up


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear this  RIP little ones.


----------



## MrJsk (Mar 14, 2014)

Oh no! Soo sorry to hear this! 

RIP xx


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Sorry to hear of the loss of your gerbils. xx


----------

